# احذروا "رنين الأذن".. قد يكون مقدمة لأمراض خطيرة



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2009)

احذروا "رنين الأذن".. قد يكون مقدمة لأمراض خطيرة









الضوضاء قد تتسبب برنين الأذن
​
 
دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)-- يعاني العديد من الأشخاص في بعض الأوقات من سماع رنين في الأذن، ما يؤدي إلى قلق الشخص المصاب ويبدأ رحلة البحث عن علاج لهذه المشكلة.

 

ولا يعتبر رنين الأذن مرضاً بحد ذاته، وإنما قد يكون مقدمة لعدد من الأمراض التي قد تصيب الإنسان، لذا على المصاب بهذا العرض، التوجه فوراً للطبيب ليتم تشخيص المشكلة والعلاج المناسب.

يقول الدكتور أوتيس برولي من جمعية السرطان الأمريكية، إن الكثير من الأدوية والعقاقير الطبية يمكن أن تتسبب برنين الأذن، كالإسبرين، وبعض أدوية ضغط الدم، ومثبطات ضخ البروتين، بالإضافة لعدد من المضادات الحيوية.
لذا تكون أول خطوة في علاج المرض، هي إيقاف تناول هذه الأدوية تحت إشراف طبي، إلا إذا كان تشخيص الطبيب لسبب الرنين مختلفاً، إذ أن بعض السرطانات يمكن أن يسبب هذا الرنين، بالإضافة إلى بعض العوامل التي تعمل على الضغط على الأذن الداخلية مسببة هذا الرنين.

ويعتبر التقدم في السن أيضاً أحد أبرز مسببات الرنين في الأذن، منذراً بقرب إصابة السمع بمشاكل تؤدي إلى ضعف السمع، كما أن الضوضاء كأصوات الطائرات، والانفجارات تتسبب في هذا المشكلة أيضاً.
ويرى أطباء أن بعض أمراض الأذن مثل "متلازمة منييرز"، والتي لها علاقة بضغط السوائل في الأذن الداخلية، يمكن أن تتسبب برنين الأذن بشكل متكرر.


*المصدر : CNN*
*تاريخ النشر : 1953 (GMT+04:00) - 01/08/09*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2009)

لذا تكون أول خطوة في علاج المرض، هي إيقاف تناول هذه الأدوية تحت إشراف طبي، إلا إذا كان تشخيص الطبيب لسبب الرنين مختلفاً، إذ أن بعض السرطانات يمكن أن يسبب هذا الرنين، بالإضافة إلى بعض العوامل التي تعمل على الضغط على الأذن الداخلية مسببة هذا الرنين.


خبر جديد يا جيجي

ايه دة حتى الرنين

هههههههههههههههه

انفلونزا فهمنا 

رنين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مشكورة على الموضوعين عا الصبح

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه هامه يا جيلان 

ميرررررسى على المعلومه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لذا تكون أول خطوة في علاج المرض، هي إيقاف تناول هذه الأدوية تحت إشراف طبي، إلا إذا كان تشخيص الطبيب لسبب الرنين مختلفاً، إذ أن بعض السرطانات يمكن أن يسبب هذا الرنين، بالإضافة إلى بعض العوامل التي تعمل على الضغط على الأذن الداخلية مسببة هذا الرنين.
> 
> 
> خبر جديد يا جيجي
> ...



*ايون بعد كدى هيقلك لو حسيت انك جعان يبقى عندك استبحس
عالم رايقة يعنى

ثانكس كليمو يا زومل لينا زماان مقلتهاش
على رأيك الحمد لله على سلامة الباشا هههههه*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه هامه يا جيلان
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ...



*ميرسى على مرورك يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون بعد كدى هيقلك لو حسيت انك جعان يبقى عندك استبحس
> عالم رايقة يعنى
> 
> ثانكس كليمو يا زومل لينا زماان مقلتهاش
> على رأيك الحمد لله على سلامة الباشا هههههه*






الموضوعين حلوين يا جيجي

نسيت انهم بيستحقوه احلى تقييم

ودة عن الموضوعين

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

*على فكرة يا جيلان 

نحن عنا لما نسمع رنين او طنين بالأذن نقول انو في حدا من احبائنا عم يتذكرنا و جايب سيرتنا


بس انت هيك قلبت الميزان 

ههههههههههههه

يسلموا ايديك لهلمعلومة المهمة​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جيلان
على المعلومة الجميلة
واضيف بعد اذنك ان طنين الاذن
من اهم اسبابة انة يكون احد توابع الاصابة بمرص الانفلونزا
مما ينتج عنها التهاب بالاذن الداخلية وبالتالى لا بد من علاجة 
حتى لا يصبح التهابا مزمنا وذلك بنقط للانف واقراص ستيجرون مثلا
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الموضوعين حلوين يا جيجي
> 
> نسيت انهم بيستحقوه احلى تقييم
> 
> ...



*ثانكس على التقييم يا احلى زومل تعيييش 
بس ليييه البخل ها ههههههههههههه
عايزة واحد تانى
*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *على فكرة يا جيلان
> 
> نحن عنا لما نسمع رنين او طنين بالأذن نقول انو في حدا من احبائنا عم يتذكرنا و جايب سيرتنا
> 
> ...



*ايون اقلك حاجة كمان حلوة قرتها فى موضوع هنا
لما تفتكرى حد فجأة كدى من غير ما تحصل حاجة تفكرك بيه
يعنى يجى بدماغك فجأة بدون اسباب يبقى هو تذكرك بنفس الوقت ده

ميرسى يا قمرة على الرد العسل يا جميل*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جيلان
> على المعلومة الجميلة
> واضيف بعد اذنك ان طنين الاذن
> من اهم اسبابة انة يكون احد توابع الاصابة بمرص الانفلونزا
> ...



*دايما ردودك جامدة وفيها اضافات
ميرسى مستر وليم على المشاركة الرائعة
فعلا الواحد لازم ياخد باله من حاجات كان بيكبر دماغه منها
ربنا يبارك حياااتك*


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


>


*
شكرا جوجو على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على التحذير *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على التحذير *_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​



*ثانكس يا كوك *


----------

